# MB Quart QSD 216



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

First of all, you can check out my install thread herehttp://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19541

As you can see the system consists of 
-Panasonic Head unit,
-RF360.2
-Infinity Reference 4ch Amplifier
-Alpine Mono MRP-M850
-DIYMA Reference 12"
-MB Quart QSD

As the title insists, the review will be on QSD 216 Components.
Let me first tell you guys that I am no expert by any means, and this review will be very subjective based on my limited experience. English is my second language as well, so please excuse my grammar and lack of vocabulary.

Tweeter
- I know there are several debate regarding the quality of MB Quart Tweeters.
But Let me say it here clearly, the Q Series tweeters are NOT harsh when used properly. This tweeter is by far the sweetest tweeter I have heard. However, these tweeters are only as good as the installer/tuner. Where you put these tweeters greatly influences how they sound. 
Putting them On Axis as you would with soft dome tweeters? Big No No.
These tweeters need to be Mounted Far off axis. When installed correctly, these tweeters will give you the top end extension like no other. In terms of crossing them over, I have it crossed it over at 3.25k with 12db slope.
Passive crossover cuts it off at 2.4k with 18db, but I do think that it is maybe lil too low for these tweeters. In terms of eq, i noticed slight spike at or around 4khts which could be associated with what people call harsh. But no trouble here though, bit of Eqing fixes the problem. I think these tweeters do what they are supposed to do the best, that is playing the cymbals etc. I would personally cross it over even higher if I have an ability to run three way active. Bottom line here is install them Far off axis on pillars, cross them over bit higher, and you are good to go.


Midrange/Midbass
By no means, these midranges are midbass monsters like scan or the new premier component. I have mine crossed over at 70hts. Yet, the midbass is snappy and tight. Not a bad performer at all. In terms of midrange, they are fair. Maybe it is because I mounted them in my doors, but they do sound lil bit colored. Bit of clever EQing could definitely help here. But I am terrible with EQ. haha
However, in terms of detail, they do perform quite well. 
Bottom Line? they are fair midbass performer with good detail in midrange(bit colored). 

The system as a whole,

-The system images quite well. Expecially the tweeters. The imaging from tweeter is dead on without any TA. I believe putting them off axis on Pillars helped here alot. The midranges needed TA from RF 360.2, but can't complain here since I mounted my midranges in doors. As a whole, the stage is quite high. They do extend fairly far away as well. Depending on recording here, but the voice extends farther than my windshield with certain songs. As for upfront bass, as long as I am not playing a rap song with over boosted 40htz, it does give me up front bass. I can definitely appreciate nice recordings here. To sum it up, I think the QSD components are fair choice for the going price these days. Running them active can really bring out the potential, and it is only as good as YOU are!!!! so have fun experimenting and tuning because it does have the ability to give you a rewarding sound! 

Here is how I would rate these speakers.

Value: 8.5 considering the current going prices.
Performance: 7.5


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice review. Definitely a good buy these days.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

OMG there is someone who dont think the qsd tweeters are harsh?? say it aint so! im running mbq 3 way in my car and they sound great... glad to see mbq lovin.


----------



## Rockin'Z28 (Sep 26, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> OMG there is someone who dont think the qsd tweeters are harsh?? say it aint so! im running mbq 3 way in my car and they sound great... glad to see mbq lovin.


x2. I'm running MBQ 2-ways in my truck and also this same QSD 216 set in my Z28. My truck sounds awesome, my Camaro is still a work in progress so I can't say yet.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I've always liked the sound of properly tuned Quart set. I've even tossed around trying out their new nano sets if I can find the room for the 5.25" mid since I want to run a 3-way up front.


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

Those of you guys who have QSD 216, where did you guys crossed them over at?
Did you mess around with EQ at all, if so which frequencies?
I want to see if there are common spikes or dip with the midranges because mine is definitely lil bit off from how it should sound.

Thanks for the inputs.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

got the mids crossed at 200 24db to 4k 12 db and the tweet 4k 24db. i cut 250 a few dbs, 500 a few dbs, 1-2k a few dbs, 4k a few dbs, and 6.3k and 8k a few dbs. but it all depends on the acoustics of your car.


----------



## iyamwutiam (Nov 20, 2006)

I had the two way QSDs- and I agree with the comments. I actually think the mid (6.5) is the under-rated gem and not the tweeter. Proper door installation does wonders and they do fie till 70 to do hertz. I think in terms of their vocals and detail - they are hard to beat. They do sound more 'live' than laidback - which is my preference. 

And absolutely a very good deal - for the going prices.


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

In terms of unsung heroes from MB Quart, I'm a fan of the Reference Series tweeters. Those tweets combined with the midranges from the QSD sets are quite amazing. They seem a little smoother than the QSD tweeters with every bit as much top end extension.

I've always preferred them.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Good review.

I've always loved Quart tweeters. The Q/Premium tweeter used in all Q and Premium sets through 2006 with the composite surround has been my favorite tweeter for a while now.

I just don't don't get the "HARSH" reviews many people give them.

If they're installed properly and tuned they sound fantastic and do what a top quality tweeter is suppose to do.

And yes. Off axis in the A-Pillars. *ABSOLUTELY ****ING AMAZING*

Quote me on that.


----------



## Rockin'Z28 (Sep 26, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> got the mids crossed at 200 24db to 4k 12 db and the tweet 4k 24db. i cut 250 a few dbs, 500 a few dbs, 1-2k a few dbs, 4k a few dbs, and 6.3k and 8k a few dbs. but it all depends on the acoustics of your car.


Dang! That's what I was gonna say...except I don't have anywhere near that control in either of my systems.  

I'm running them passive in both vehicles. It's becoming more clear to me how much more control you can have with an active setup, I just need to make that leap in $$ and energy.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

I wonder how cloes the QSD are the QSC line ? I was thinking on upgrading my 4" driver to the 5.25 Alpine F1.


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

starboy869 said:


> I wonder how cloes the QSD are the QSC line ? I was thinking on upgrading my 4" driver to the 5.25 Alpine F1.


They are pretty much the same except for the material used to coat the woofers. The only real difference is the passive crossovers.


----------



## Blackcharger06 (Mar 28, 2007)

If anybody wants a pair of the qsd's let me know. I have them in my car now, but my Hertz are going in it's place. I'm only looking for a few hundred bucks for them.


----------



## iyamwutiam (Nov 20, 2006)

hibuhibu said:


> They are pretty much the same except for the material used to coat the woofers. The only real difference is the passive crossovers.


Somebody has a quote in their sig but how he would rather spend hourse tuning his system rather than jump on the next boner speaker. As a boner chaser - I must say he might be worth listening to- one thing that is hardly mentioned often enough is the fact that the car has Waaaay more effect on the speaker than the speaker n the car.

By that I mean - so many things -resonance is probably number one - in the sense that you are basically in an enclosed steel box which is pretty leaky. It makes a F**(K of a difference whether they have .00000001 percent distortion completely perfect BL, less distortion etc. 

Well you know this already - and i guess I should stand up now and say - I have been a audioholic shopaholic for x years and I NEED help. You get the point - trust me its a great rush - and all - but really --the harvest is with working with your stuff (and YES of COURSE I am a hypocrite- excuse me - i have to go by some Audio Technology and Seas's latest super duper reference). Chu (Skylar) is probably the most pragmatic person I have ever known in this regard and he actually has a tremendous ear and a ton of experience. People like him are a joy to meet and learn from.


peace


----------



## kskywr (Oct 2, 2006)

What helped me with the Q tweets was getting a dashmat. It really mellowed them out. I still have to agree though that placement plus proper x-over/EQ'ing is paramount with the Qs.


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

iyamwutiam said:


> Somebody has a quote in their sig but how he would rather spend hourse tuning his system rather than jump on the next boner speaker. As a boner chaser - I must say he might be worth listening to- one thing that is hardly mentioned often enough is the fact that the car has Waaaay more effect on the speaker than the speaker n the car.
> 
> By that I mean - so many things -resonance is probably number one - in the sense that you are basically in an enclosed steel box which is pretty leaky. It makes a F**(K of a difference whether they have .00000001 percent distortion completely perfect BL, less distortion etc.
> 
> ...


I can't agree more with you on that. "The harvest is with working with your stuff" We are talking about car audio here.


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice Review! I just picked up a pair of QSD216 and plan to use a 3sixty.1 and the passive crossovers. 

Now that I read your review, I'll probably go with a 4 channel amp to power the set so I can go active in the future. (maybe) How much power should go to the QSDs? The manual says 90-170 RMS. Would 200 - 300 RMS per channel be overkill?


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

iyamwutiam said:


> Chu (Skylar) is probably the most pragmatic person I have ever known in this regard and he actually has a tremendous ear and a ton of experience. People like him are a joy to meet and learn from.
> 
> 
> peace


I'm not sure how that comment came about, nor do I think I deserve the compliment but thank you Sanjay.


----------



## iyamwutiam (Nov 20, 2006)

skylar112 said:


> I'm not sure how that comment came about, nor do I think I deserve the compliment but thank you Sanjay.


You are too modest. You have been a pivotal force in the NJ meets. But to answer the question - it came from experience- of meeting you and learning from you. anyway - before i start to get all soppy - thanks for everything - I am not really good at that sort of stuff in person. BTW - I still want to hook up with you - I did take your advice about the system and need feedback.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Rockin'Z28 said:


> Dang! That's what I was gonna say...except I don't have anywhere near that control in either of my systems.
> 
> I'm running them passive in both vehicles. It's becoming more clear to me how much more control you can have with an active setup, I just need to make that leap in $$ and energy.


they qsds really shines when its ran active...


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

starboy869 said:


> I wonder how cloes the QSD are the QSC line ? I was thinking on upgrading my 4" driver to the 5.25 Alpine F1.


If you use them active....no difference.

My ears can't tell the difference between a paint that contains 100% Titanium and one thats a Titanium alloy paint.

If you plan on using th passives the QSD is a better bet since the passives are better quality than the ones in the QSC set.

The only difference in the tweeters is one says QTC on the back and the other says QTD.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

I just paid for a set of Alpine F1 5,25 speakers. Now this thread is making rethink my setup and keep the 4" from the QSC 210 line. blah


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

reker13 said:


> Nice Review! I just picked up a pair of QSD216 and plan to use a 3sixty.1 and the passive crossovers.
> 
> Now that I read your review, I'll probably go with a 4 channel amp to power the set so I can go active in the future. (maybe) How much power should go to the QSDs? The manual says 90-170 RMS. Would 200 - 300 RMS per channel be overkill?


I am running them 100 watts per channel. So 400 watts total for front stage.
More the better.


----------



## iyamwutiam (Nov 20, 2006)

Starboy - I will take the fours -if you wish. 
The QSDs are very good in terms of how easy they are to put in and get good sound- and if one looks closely at the auto hi-fi review on their site - the new signatures (basically QSDs -that are matched pairs) have TIED rainbow platinums for sound quality!!

Which makes me think - WHY in the WORLD hasn't Seas sent their Lotus reference set to be reviewed by Auto Hi-Fi as they are one of the biggest car audio magazines in the world- I hope the guys at diymobile are listening - because I would REALLY love to see the review.

As for active versus passive - I am sure those xovers are optimized for standard door locations (in terms of the two ways and they are pretty impressive). The power issue -is a whole other kettle of fish - which hope to start a thread on- since all drivers go into compression and there is a limit in terms of headroom - and delivery of that headroom - effectively into a speaker. I hope we can get werewolf and NPdang to join in.

Everyone always says more is better - but where does it stop? I remember Scott Buwalda had like a Zapco 6.0 on EACH driver - thats ridickalus!!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

the stock passives have the tweets crossed at 2.5k which is too low for these tweets IMO.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

SouthSyde said:


> the stock passives have the tweets crossed at 2.5k which is too low for these tweets IMO.


This is why they perform better active....one reason anyway.


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

iyamwutiam said:


> Starboy - I will take the fours -if you wish.
> The QSDs are very good in terms of how easy they are to put in and get good sound- and if one looks closely at the auto hi-fi review on their site - the new signatures (basically QSDs -that are matched pairs) have TIED rainbow platinums for sound quality!!
> 
> Which makes me think - WHY in the WORLD hasn't Seas sent their Lotus reference set to be reviewed by Auto Hi-Fi as they are one of the biggest car audio magazines in the world- I hope the guys at diymobile are listening - because I would REALLY love to see the review.
> ...



Given the same circuit(same amplifier) but higher rated power, I do not think it will make a difference after a certain amount of power. 
For ex, it is rather extreme I guess, but given a same type of amplifier, I dont think 1000w per channel will really make a difference upon 500w per channel on midranges since your midranges would not consume 500W in real life. It will probably blow before it is really fed with that much power. 
But this is only my thoughts, who knows? haha


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

iyamwutiam said:


> Somebody has a quote in their sig but how he would rather spend hourse tuning his system rather than jump on the next boner speaker. As a boner chaser - I must say he might be worth listening to- one thing that is hardly mentioned often enough is the fact that the car has Waaaay more effect on the speaker than the speaker n the car.
> 
> By that I mean - so many things -resonance is probably number one - in the sense that you are basically in an enclosed steel box which is pretty leaky. It makes a F**(K of a difference whether they have .00000001 percent distortion completely perfect BL, less distortion etc.
> 
> ...


I totally agree, hence the sig. However, with the caveat that the distortion (to my ears) is quite noticeable. And when I speak of distortion, I'm not talking about the driver crapping out as most people do, but of shifts in tonality as the volume is increased. You might not be able to tell a Peerless Exclusive from a Revelator, but you can definitely tell an MBQ from a Lotus mid in a highly optimized setup with a good ear.

I'm just not an MBQ fan, but not for the reasons you would typically hear. I have no problem tuning the tweeter, but in my experience it's difficult to get uncolored sound from it... whether it be from the titanium dome and it's uncontrolled resonances, or from the large diffuser on the front of the tweeter. The same problem I had with the Focal titanium and tioxid domes. 

The mid I just find to lack resolution and is displacement limited compared to what I usually use. In a car, I'm not sure that matters a whole lot, but if I can get better for the money then why not?


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

I've had a set of QSD 216's with the passives in a WRX for almost 5 years now. This was way before I even knew what "active" meant. I have always thought they sounded pretty good...the tweet is in the factory location which is severely off axis. They are powered by a genesis dual mono, crossed at ~70 Hz and have no EQ.

I had two main reasons for choosing the QSDs at the time: they were recommended by my shop that I had trusted for years and they are one of the few 6.5s that fit a WRX door easily.

I do prefer the 720PRS mid + Cal25 combo I have in the Legacy. If I decide to keep the WRX I'll consider going active with new tweets mounted in a better location.


----------



## slowfkn808 (Nov 17, 2009)

right now i am running the premium 2005 mbq tweets active. its cut at 3.15khz @ 24khz . also had some eq cuts to take away the harshness. now they are not harsh like mbq tweets but still has the mbq sparkle. btw if im not mistaken the resonance freq is 1200 so 2400khz cut off from the passive crossover is about right,however since it is a passive crossover the slope is to wide. right now im using mmats midwoofers - a/d/s 641 midrange - mbq tweets(blew my px.concepts so i have to deal with this)Which is not bad when it has eq cuts it actually sounds like a higher end tweeter. all ran in active

oh and i forgot to mention they sound best to me when they are on axis so you can mellow out the lower frequencies .

wow. FAIL sory didnt see the date


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

slowfkn808 said:


> right now i am running the premium 2005 mbq tweets active. its cut at 3.15khz @ 24khz . also had some eq cuts to take away the harshness. now they are not harsh like mbq tweets but still has the mbq sparkle. btw if im not mistaken the resonance freq is 1200 so 2400khz cut off from the passive crossover is about right,however since it is a passive crossover the slope is to wide. right now im using mmats midwoofers - a/d/s 641 midrange - mbq tweets(blew my px.concepts so i have to deal with this)Which is not bad when it has eq cuts it actually sounds like a higher end tweeter. all ran in active
> 
> oh and i forgot to mention they sound best to me when they are on axis so you can mellow out the lower frequencies .
> 
> wow. FAIL sory didnt see the date


Lol...I actually just picked up a brand new set of the MB Quart premium pce-213 comps and i'm pretty excited. I had a friend who had them in his bmw and they sounded great. I think I saw somewhere that people have won a few sq comps with the premium sets back in the day, I'm sure it was mostly install dependant though.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

I too just got a set of these used as I remember how much I liked them in 1993 or so, I guess back then it was CX or Q or something?

But I have no idea how I will run them!

All I know is that I have a 
3sixty3 for my stock HU, 
MTX 4ch 4300x that can push about 100rms X4 @12v into 4Ohm.
MB Quart QSD216 (2way 6.5" + 25mm Tweeters)
MBQuart reference RCE269, which are 6x9" separates.

I have other amps like a OG HiFonics Zeus pre vii series, an Orion 80, and some standard Clarion 400w 2 ch amp.

If I get rid of all the amps......

*What would be a few amp choices that are compact for under a seat (or 2) to run? (Without the idea of;" why dont you omit your rear doors and just bridge for the front stage?. I know, but I dont want to as I have kids, and I dont feel like listening to KidBop or whatever at volumes they need to in the rear. And I like passengers to get a front seat sound expereince 
I do plan on adding my 10" DVCoil Perfect Kappa Infinity M3d sub...But I need to find someone who can make a resin stealth box.
*

When did you say this post is from?


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

cool! I resurfaced a thread from 2009! Thats a good feeling!
.... when you can go back and apply todays knowledge to yesteryears tech!


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Tiny little power house that should fit under a seat.

http://www.ddaudio.com/products/mobile-audio/amplifiers/full-range-amplifiers/ss-series/ss2b


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

I would need 2 to 4 of those and still none for a future sub! I don't plan on giving up ANY car space for it. just under a seat or 2.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Phil Indeblanc said:


> I would need 2 to 4 of those and still none for a future sub! I don't plan on giving up ANY car space for it. just under a seat or 2.


I don't know how much space you have. They are about as big as a CD. The 4 channel isn't that much bigger. I'll dig up some reference picks. 

I didn't want to give up space so I mounted my amps under the rear deck in the trunk. Not sure if that's a option to you.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Not sure if you seen a MS-8 in person, if so this will give you a idea.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

p900.4

small and 150x2 and 450x1 for when you get the sub setup

Precision Power Phantom 4CH 900W RMS Amplifier - Newegg.com

Precision Power PPI P900.4 Phantom 4-Channel Amplifier

I actually preferred my qsd216 bi amped and passive.

this too

http://www.mobilesoundworks.com/Pro...GL6uBGyoV4XziC4GV8aGvksuDmnuMjk8ncaAnlv8P8HAQ

depends on vc cnfig of sub. but a 4 channel or 3 channel would work well as would using the ms8 to power the rears untill you got the sub up.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

JBL link size says:
*



Dimensions: 9-11/16"W x 11-15/16"L x 2-9/16"H

Click to expand...

*Wow, is that the package? or the amp? 



> Variable Bass Boost (0 to +12 dB bass boost at 50 Hz)
> Soft start turn-on
> Gain LED indicators for proper gain adjustment
> 3/2 or Mono channel operation
> ...



PPI also...
*



Dimensions: 10-15/16"L x 6-3/4"W x 2"H

Click to expand...

*The PPI and JBL are about the same price with a deal from NewEgg on the PPI..
do they both have comparable EQ control?


> MOSFET power supply
> LED power (green) and protect (red) indicators
> On/Off circuit delay
> 4/3/2 channel operation
> ...


Is there a benefit in dealing with a dealer? (besides phone support)

In what way are these amps better than the couple others considered?
So far if I stack them, they might come out to be the same size with wire space I need to consider.

I see a DD CS5 4ch, but no size info either. 


*Under $200 sounds like a deal.
I dont know the size of the MS8, but know a CD is about 6 inches. I have space for that x3, but do I want to deal with more wires?

No size info on the DDAudio... gotta make things easier to rule out. the pdf didnt have the size info either.
I dont find any prices for DD*


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Phil Indeblanc said:


> JBL link size says:
> 
> Wow, is that the package? or the amp?
> 
> ...


DD is dealer only. You will have to find one for a price. Don't be afraid to haggle, they have a lot of wiggle room.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Phil Indeblanc said:


> Is there a benefit in dealing with a dealer? (besides phone support)
> 
> In what way are these amps better than the couple others considered?
> So far if I stack them, they might come out to be the same size with wire space I need to consider.


I'll never deal with anything I have to wait for a email and ship myself again. Dealer will take care of everything. 
They are Korean not Chinesse. And it's DD. if you need to call DD for anything they answer if they are open and there is only a few people that know what's going on. Not joe off the street doing tech support. 
I loved every DD product I've owned. I can't say that for much stuff. Except JL slash amps. If you are not trying to buy $4000 4 channels give them a shot.

Give them a call if you need any info. The C is AB. It's bigger and listed on the site. C5d | DD Audio


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

the ppi has more crossover options (not an issue due to your dsp) the jbl has more sub power if you have a 2 ohm sub (slightly less if 4 ohm)and is very easy to set gains on due to its design. 

Both are very small amps. PPI is full range class d. JBL is class a/b on the full range and class d on sub channel. You wont hear much audible difference between the ppi, jbl or dd amps


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

Good info Ty!

I was a bit on the fence on the ABD stuff, but with he JBL it *sounds* like a non issue (drum roll)! Also the sub section might be handy.

The dealer in LA on the DD said the A4 is $239 just amp, installed with 4guage wires for $299 ...huh!? lol (I have wires that cost me more than the wires and install)


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

DD has a gain remote with clip light that's dead on to scopes if you get the SS. 

The only thing that swayed me from PPI on my build since it's a forum loved amp. PPI is now owned by Elipsion AKA Power Acoustik. If you have issues you are dealing with Power Acoustik. 

I wanted to do slash amps again but they where just to big. And the DDs had way more power.

JBL is always a good option.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

Well the PPI has more power, and took the sub out of the box, its a 10" DVC Kappa Perfect (over 10 years old). It says 400RMS 1200 peak with 2 terminals.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

If its an Infinity Kappa Perfect 10.1d, the jbl will work perfect. The dvc perfect were all dvc 4 ohm (2 ohm amp load) if I recall


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

Yes, its the VQ DVCoil. (made in Taiwan)
One side of the rear magent says "VQ(something I forgot, rescrewed it in the box)", and just below opposite side it says "VQ mid" carved in the metal.
pretty hefty sub

Shoot, the JBL is less powerful 

(50rms vs 100+)


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Check pricing on the DD. I just seen you where in SoCal. I hear their dealers are expensive there. It might go ahead and knock it out.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

DDfusion said:


> ... It might go ahead and knock it out.


whats that mean?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

You cant use the PPI or or 4 channel dd bridged on this sub.

the sub is a 2 ohm load so the jbl is the best bet. (dont worry about the less power on rear speakers, the jbl is underrated and the difference will be inaudible. 50 watts is enough for rear fill)


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

JBL GTO-3EZ $159 free ship from LA!

Maybe I should get that now and just do it...I honestly thought I was looking at $400+ for another amp!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

thats a great deal.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

what do you think?
Do it now?!!!


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

I would do it if that's all you need and want.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

That is NOT even an answer DD !!!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

yep. grab it and you have everything you need at once for the install


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

the 2ohms does it.

Unless I was gonna get rid of that sub or find out it doesnt fit the stealth ..I would not be able to do the PPI or DD.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

I have to run...bbl(bebacklater)


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

thats a great sub. use it


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

Ok, looks like I have a bit of time/10min. I have read that its best to keep a sub breathing for displacement and SQ, so Im not sure how a stealth side resin box build will work. 

I never had this sub running right. I had only used one connection, in a small angles box with about 20cuft. and pushing with a 400 Clarion amp, lol


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

too late for now, but how about that US Acoustics Barbara Ann?

I read about it before, and just saw another poster about it.

But I read before that the designer Mike something who did the old school HiFonics is doing the guts work..hmmm? just a thought. Iam content that my system can go in as soon as USPS is moving fast.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

While the us acoustics BA amp looks nice, it is a 4 channel class ab and could not power your sub in bridged mode as it is a 2 ohm sub. 

The jbl is a great deal and has nice power for the sub and rears. The only other options I can think of that could power 4 ohm speakers and a 2 ohm sub are DLS, large zapco dc ref $$$, xtant or old boston gt amps (both big amps).

The ppi 5 channel (and many other 5 channels) can also work (bridged or biamped power to rears so it would be 3 channel) and so can the massive 3 channel and the jl xd 3 channel

Precision Power PPI P900.5 Phantom 900W 5-Channel Amplifier

Massive Audio NX3 2080W Max Three Channel Nano Block Series Amplifier

or jl xd500/3 ($$)

The JBL seems to be the best bet price and power wise.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

Yes...I got the ship confirm on the JBL today!


Now all I need is some deadening material, and from the testing and hard work Toostub has done, so far, it looks like the Knu Kolosus. They have 35 sqft for $140 :-/
Any links for less?

USPS also came over with the QSD216's and the RF 3603!

BTW, am I doing the right thing running these xovers via the 3603 vs the ones MBQ made?
I mean these things are some piece of work!! They are massive! I can fit them, if need be, but I think they put so much effort in the crossovers that I think if I was sure to go active, I could have got a Premium line, or something, as I think most of the $ for these go to the crossovers. Wow, they make my past MBQ crossovers look like a toy.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Theyre great passives. Pretty much everyone was doing passive systems back then. But you might as well try them active first. the 360.3 offers more flexibility. You can always try them passive and bi-amped later. Youll have all the wires already run. The woofers are also better on the qsd and the tweets have metal casing compared to the premium


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

ok, I'm pretty excited, yet this install is going to cost me another chunk of $!

So far I got a quote from BestBuy( I know! Whatdaya gonna do?) and they were $375. The one guy at a location is experienced from an indi shop, and he's good and can make the baffles. So unless a couple of other solo installers are around this, I may as well deal with BB. But we'll see. There is no fab work at all, except the baffles, which is not even exposed. So its mostly plug and play for an installer .


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I wouldnt trust BB to install all that stuff and tune a 360.3 for that cheap. Look to car audio shops that carry high end brands.

Always better to get it done once right than have to repair BB's usual shotty install work later down the line. Plus if they arent familiar with the 360.3 and blow your tweets, they can say since you bought it on the internet, it was blown and theyre not responsible.

You got nice stuff, take it to a place with experience with the dsp, maybe one that does fiberglass enclosures too.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

Out of the 4 bestbuys in about 20mile radius this one guy is very experienced from another custom shop. So he does deal with DSP's. But I did price out another local shop. I was there and he looked like he was a bit rush rush on how busy he was. I emailed you.

The JBL amp came in...I have to carry a book with 17 languages in 204 pages vs the 6 dbl sided pages I need. 
Maybe they can make it a download or regional. Or US gets English, and EU gets a few languages..... Lot of paper waste.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

Well some updates to my system. I can say it is half complete, but there are a couple tough parts still needing attention....

MOVED

*Here is the link to where I was supposed to post this...*
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2654098-post83.html


----------



## zinophile (May 23, 2011)

Glad to see that the QSD set is working out nicely for you, and to hear from another thread how much you like them!


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

Thanks, yeah, even with just messing with tuning, it is starting to come alive!

Just today finished putting in the rear door speakers and tweeters. Now wiring up the DSP controller in dash, and cleaning up some cables etc.
The car was a unmolested virgin. It is now surely defiled :-/ (so odd to look at a car and associate it to fem)


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

Is that you DE!? hehe...I didn't realize it...It was you who sold me these! Pick a print from my site, as I have saved your address to ship one to you.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

tuning the 360.3 is key

what speakers did you end up putting in the rear?


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

whats up Ty!
I ended up putting in MBQ RSB 6.5" with the tweeters and xover from the RCE.
The tweeters were already in from the RCE6x9. The 6x9 didn't fit, so since its a cut in the door for the tweets, I had to ditch the 6x9, but keeping the tweeters in. So then just got a pair of 6.5" RSB's that were available right away. 
:-/
Not my first or second choice.
We are on the dam DSP now, and we are just done doing the gains on the amps with DD1, and now about to Tune. Last time we were testing, we had a hard time with the bass. In about 20 min we'll make fresh presets...at least one.

I moved the thread here...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2654098-post83.html


----------

